# battery storage?



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

what is the best way to store my batteries as it looks like i will not be running untill spring.
i have 5 nicd stick packs and 5 3300 nihm side by side packs.
now i now nicd's were supposed to be stored not charged. 
and nihm's are supposed to be charged when stored.
but we are talking long term storage, so what to do?
last winter i stored my 2400 nicd side by side packs, and lost all of them, stored with no charge and 3 would not hold any kind of chrge and the other 2 lost enough capacity to not make a race finish, but they were on the edge from the begining. 
the 3300 are for stock truck racing, the nicd's are for my son's stampede.
none of these packs have been dead shorted.

any advice would be helpfull.
matt


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

When you store your packs are you dead shorting them?


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

eupracer said:


> When you store your packs are you dead shorting them?


none of these packs have been dead shorted.


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

nicd's u want to keep dead shorted. nimh's u want to keep at a full charge


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

craftmastaschiz said:


> nicd's u want to keep dead shorted. nimh's u want to keep at a full charge


be sure you read EVERYTHING on dead shorting... its very dangerous if you don't do them right...

if not... just give them a bump every couple of weeks...


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Dead Short the Nicds and Equalize the Nimh then full charge


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Sell them and get new ones in the spring. If something goes wrong, you have worthless cells, at least now you can get something for them :thumbsup:.

Later, Bret


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

The Jet said:


> Sell them and get new ones in the spring. If something goes wrong, you have worthless cells, at least now you can get something for them


Costly, but good advice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

All I do is discharge the pack down to .90 volts per cell and store. Depending on the type of cell and length of inactivity I then cycle it. Sanyo 3300HV, GP3300 once a month, 2-3 months for Nicads or allow 1-3 days rest before race day. For packs that have inconsistants results may get a 2nd even third cycle to determine if cells truely have gone bad. I will even take a voltage readout of each cell during the charge and discharge cycle to further determine if a cell has gone bad. While GPs may decline a bit to be used in Modified oval for stock and 19turn use they last almost a good 2 years and by the time they show significant decline they are at the end of their life. Depending in each persons finances and level of competition it may be fine to purchase 1-2 packs at the start of each season, or if you race year round purchase one or two new ones and use the older packs that aren't up to racing caliber as practice packs, powering lathes etc.

If taken care of properly and finding a routine that works for you; you could use Sanyo2400, GP3300 and possibly Sanyo 3000 or 3300HV for racing during the warm months put them away for winter - cycling once a month to keep them up and should be good for the season opener.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

tray them to 0 volts.Then dead short them. you will not have a poblem in the sping. in the sping. week before you run them again cycle them.thy should be fine
My 2 cents
highroller you going to make york on saturday? Hope to see you there.


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

XXX-SCapece said:


> Dead Short the Nicds and Equalize the Nimh then full charge


yea that is what i do i dead short my nicd's and then put my nimh's on my novak smart tray then charge them


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

store the packs like u would normally do.. just charge em up and discharge them every 2-3 weeks... this will keep them fresh, and not hurt the performance like a long storage would...

how do you dead short a stick pack??? to preperly dead short a pack, u need a side by side, and a tray to take each cell down properly...


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

lefthander i think i will stick with what i have done and it is just like what you had said, charge and cycle packs.

so anyone how do you dead short a stick pack. 

matt


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Break it apart and make it a Side x Side hehe joke.


----------

